# Router for datacenter



## epx (Nov 22, 2008)

Good morning good morning!

I am currently having to commission 5 servers in a datacenter.

Bandwidth and speed requirements aren't going to be that huge, 2Mb synchronous speed and about 10Gb a month, maybe stretching to 100Gb or something like that.

Anyway, I need to also supply a router to drive these things, and it needs to be able to support about 20 users on a VPN (though rarely concurrently).

I rather wanted to use a Draytek router, because I know them very well and am incredibly familiar with them.


My question though, should I use Draytek, or is that more for office use, should I be using something more "enterprise-grade"?

I do a lot of dealings with Cisco - but I find working with their gear a total nightmare.

Many thanks,

Dan


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, Cisco certainly has a product that will do the job, though you are correct that they're difficult to deal with at times.

Don't know about the Draytek, which specific model are you talking about? Here's a table, they seem to have models that certainly should handle what you're talking about.

Check the *Comparison* tab on this page: http://www.draytek.co.uk/products/vigor2700.html


----------



## epx (Nov 22, 2008)

johnwill, thank you for your reply.

Although I have some love for Draytek, I am starting to lean towards Cisco more and more.

I am actually getting a half rack. Giving a quarter to one company, and dividing the other quarter up between a few customers so that I can sell rackspace!

However, I have been recommended to get something like a 16-port Cisco switch with routing ability, so that I can separate every customer from each other, and perform monitoring, load balancing and all manner of exciting things like that..

*investigates wallet*

Along the lines of the Draytek though, because I still have confidence in their abilities, along the Draytek lines I was thinking about this one;

http://www.draytek.co.uk/products/vigor2950.html
Very nice demo can be found here
http://www.draytek.com/demo/Vigor2950/index.htm

Draytek 2950.... Seems line it would definitely do the job!

Does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, that Draytek 2950 sure seems to fill your requirements on paper, but I have no direct experience with them.

Even with that Draytek firewall, you might want a managed switch to use the VLAN capability to separate customers individually.


----------



## Quilix (Dec 2, 2008)

I would head straight for the Cisco switch (but then I am biast) and put the different customers onto different Vlan's for security and ease of management.


----------

